# St Peters Mortuary, Jan 2013.



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2013)

*St Peters Hospital
Mortuary​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​*St Peters Hospital was built in the 1940's to house the casualties of WW2.
But in time it was decided that the mortuary was too small to cope with the increase of bodies and too far away from the main hospital.
So a new mortuary was built in the main buildings at the cost of 4.8 million...​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​*A bostin little mooch this one! Thoroughly enjoyed it!
Visited with Alt Day Out and Sshhh! On a mini splore tour.
Many LOLS were had!  But also a couple of fails 
Big shout to NK who unfortunately had to drop out at the last minute but who saved the day... You know how!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​On with the pix...​*












































​
*Arsin aboot...​*







​*Thanks for lookin, and thanks to Alt for the use of the lens...​*


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 6, 2013)

Cor Blimey stellar piks from your there , captured it really well mate 

Haha was a wonderful magical mystery tour sleep deprivation had me in a quieter spirits than is usual but could resist creeping up behind as close as possible behind you with the mask on and in the quietest whisper going "aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssss" your face when you turned round hahahaha now that is a picture but sadly not photographed.

thanks so much for our wonderful times was a real boys own adventure tripping alarms and lols all the way across southern england


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 6, 2013)

Cracking pics there ps!! Great detail shots aswell! Even though we had a few fails and we were gutted especially with the first we had a great day, was a laugh, can I help you.... Great to see you again


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2013)

*Cheers you 2... Always a good craic splorin with ya! Lookin forward to the next one, hopefully with NK in attendance...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Great photos there  We may well have been there on the same day, just for us it was dark.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 6, 2013)

ace shots, truly a great place


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

This sends a shiver up my spine, your photographs have effectively captured the atmosphere!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 6, 2013)

Hehehe. I started my working life as a Path Tech. The notice on the cooler door brings back a memory. In the mortuary I worked in, we had one cooler that, no matter what, could not be made to work properly. either froze its occupants solid, or actually ran warmer than ambient. 

It In the end, it was decided to disconnect it. A LARGE NOTICE, IN RED WAS PLACED ON THE DOOR AND THE DOOR LOCK WAS REMOVED. The notice said. "COOLER NOT IN USE. DO NOT PLACE BODIES HERE."

The number of Monday mornings, especially in the summer when we knew some idiot porter had used the unit even before we got out of the car park! One of the worst experiences I had was when an undertaker had been called by the Police to recover a body from the river. (These are absolutely the worst to deal with.) The deceased had been dead for about a week and was in a terrible condition. Usually, they are put in the freezer, NOT a disconnected cooler. 

We decided that the only fair thing to do was get the undertaker concerned to visit us, and help us move the body. They didn't make that error again, however, it does go to show that people can have a total common sense melt-down more often than you might imagine. 

Well, that was a very long time ago now, and I moved on to flight training and eventually working as an airline pilot until I retired last year. Interesting work in both fields.

Thanks for the pcis folks. Nice 'splore.


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 6, 2013)

Top shots !! 

You have done a great job with this place.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 6, 2013)

Really nice set, captured the place well .


----------



## Bronski (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome photos! Looks like an interesting place.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

Luv the fisheye!...i wud surely of had a heart attack if i bumped into that mask

Wudn't wanna see the size of them moths cause them curtains keep gettin shorter in chapel of rest.

looks like ur all havin a nice mooch about away from home...its good to have a change of scenery innit


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

whop!!! love it tink!!!


----------

